# Swappers Day Johnstown?????



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I know that there was a discussion about this event on a previous thread but I can’t find it. I plan on making the drive down on Saturday of Labor Day weather permitting. Has anyone been to it? What can I expect in regards to items is it more regular flea market stuff for the most part? Or is the majority of it truly sportsman stuff? Is it packed or actually room to walk around? Are there really 600-700 vendors like they say on the website? Selling Prices pretty fair? Just trying to get as much info as I can I’m driving 2.5 hours to go to it a dragging a couple of buddies as well. Hate for it to be a total bust. 

I’m picturing a larger than normal gun show. With a bunch of flea market stuff added to it.

thanks for any info you all can offer. Always appreciate everyone’s input.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Trader Fest at Honda Hills 2021


Outdoor Swap Meet, Flea Market, Food Vendors. Come for a good time and go home with something you can't live without! Motorsports, Motocross, Dirt Track Racing, Motorcycles, Hunting, Fishing,...




www.facebook.com





This is going on this weekend which is just down the road from the Johnstown one. I had intentions of going but, surgery to leg has forced that cancelation. Have heard good things about Swappers day in the past. Not so much recently though. It is another one of those I'd like to try..


----------



## Tazzman (Dec 7, 2019)

So swapper day is pretty good, every year I go I always think that there’s less guns and less sporting goods, but that being said there’s a good bit, if you try hard you can usually find a deal on some thing, but a lot of times guns are over priced, it does have a big fleamarket vibe anymore, they have the dog races, swim dogs that you can gamble on, during the day ,you want to get there early or there’s usually a fairly long line of traffic but it usually goes pretty fast, I think it’s five dollars to get in and the parking is free, it’s worth a ride they’ll be big crowds usually about 180,000 people come through through the three days but they’ve got it down to a science there so there’s plenty of shade places to sit down if you need to plenty of vendors I would say it would be worth your 2 1/2 hour ride, to at least see it once


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Tazzman said:


> So swapper day is pretty good, every year I go I always think that there’s less guns and less sporting goods, but that being said there’s a good bit, if you try hard you can usually find a deal on some thing, but a lot of times guns are over priced, it does have a big fleamarket vibe anymore, they have the dog races, swim dogs that you can gamble on, during the day ,you want to get there early or there’s usually a fairly long line of traffic but it usually goes pretty fast, I think it’s five dollars to get in and the parking is free, it’s worth a ride they’ll be big crowds usually about 180,000 people come through through the three days but they’ve got it down to a science there so there’s plenty of shade places to sit down if you need to plenty of vendors I would say it would be worth your 2 1/2 hour ride, to at least see it once


Where is this at, never herd tell of it.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Where is this at, never herd tell of it.


Southeastern kind not allowed to attend. Sorry. Standards and all....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just as well , when us Hill Billies get done trading with Flatlanders they have to use their beer money for vasoline.


----------



## Tazzman (Dec 7, 2019)

It right beside Johnstown Ohio Labor Day weekend, , probably 5 times the size of Reinersville,put on by Johnstown Sportsmans club


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

It’s near Columbus. I heard there is a massive one around Lima area that is 18000 venders and starts 7am Friday through Sunday and goes 24/7. Redding that the drinking late at night and the deals that happen after hours are really good. They sell dogs and other things as well


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We use to go to one at Kenton. Slang “Leafy Oak”. Some wild times to be had there back 30-40 yrs. 
Festivities did go on into the we hours. Anything could be bought there, and I do mean anything. The Do Gooders ruined it. That was back in the good old days before my old lady found out Turkey shoots didn’t last three day.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

The one in Lima is called Max's Trader Days. It started when Kenton ended.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Drm50 said:


> We use to go to one at Kenton. Slang “Leafy Oak”. Some wild times to be had there back 30-40 yrs.
> Festivities did go on into the we hours. Anything could be bought there, and I do mean anything.


Spent a few years (in the mid 70s)working a booth at Kenton on the midway. Your right, "anything" could be bought there. They even had some nice ladies running a first aide tent, yeah right. I bet you never told the Mrs. about that either....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> Spent a few years (in the mid 70s)working a booth at Kenton on the midway. Your right, "anything" could be bought there. They even had some nice ladies running a first aide tent, yeah right. I bet you never told the Mrs. about that either....


Ah yes, the red & white striped tent. Remember it well.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Anybody go to Johnstown today? I am thinking about driving down Sunday or Monday. Not really looking for anything in particular, just to pass the time.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I ran over to Buffalo, lots of people. Short on vendors. General opinion was they were all at Johnstown. I never herd of Johnstown till this thread.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I went down today got there 9:30 because I hit about 30 mins of traffic to get in the place. Had guns ammo or knives at roughly 60% of the venders. 20% of venders was just flea market china crap. The other 20% had some decent stuff. Few just dedicated to fishing. Lots of overpriced guns. Some 1100 for $1000. Very few gun bargains. Bout few boxes 7.62x39 for $8. Food venders by noon had 50-75 people in line. Packed but still space to walk. The sportsman aspect. Was a little weak. Little fishing, little camping, So it was a So So show. No dog races or anything it mentioned in advertising we attempted to leave at 2:00 but took 35 mins to get out of parking lot and another 35 mins to get to the main road which is a mile away. Mostly long guns and I would guess 60 were FFL so almost no deals with them. Bought a couple pair of Smith grips for $5 and few antlers for $5 each. A T/C gun case for my contender for $10. My 3 cousins all thought it was OK but we put it at a 40% chance we had back down. We bought a Coleman lantern for $10 as well. Few other things as a group


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good to know, thanks for the info!


----------

